# Help setting up PS3 Media Server



## wwwescape (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi,

I have a Sony VIAO with a TATA Photon prepaid connection with PS3 Media Server setup and have setup the laptop as a wireless router. The PS3 connects to the internet over WiFi. But I am unable to connect the PS3 and PS3 Media Server.

Can someone please help me out.

Thanks.


----------



## wwwescape (May 6, 2013)

I finally managed to get this working. I had the wrong Networking Interface selected. Since I was sharing my TATA Photon+ connection over WiFi using Connectify, I needed to force the networking interface to Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter and force the IP address. Everything worked like a charm after that. Interestingly, I also stumbled upon Universal Media Server which is based on the PS3 Media Server source code. It's much better than PS3 Media Server.


----------

